# MS Word Duplicate pages



## TINA4701 (Feb 23, 2005)

Is there any (quick) way to duplicate same info on page 1 on 300 more pages with only change being page numbers in the footer?


----------



## shaftis (Feb 22, 2005)

cutting and pasting didn't work?


----------



## TINA4701 (Feb 23, 2005)

I've got hundreds of these to do. Thought there would be just an easier way to duplicate same page over and over with only change on page #


----------



## jtsquared (Feb 24, 2005)

Have you used Macros? Open a blank document and record a new Macro with the following actions: Go to Insert menu, choose File... browse to your original document that contains the page you want to duplicate. Once it is inserted, do CTRL+ENTER to start a new page break, insert it again, do CTRL+ENTER again, then repeat one more time (so that you have 4 pages total (3 with your text and a blank). Stop recording the macro. Then make it a toolbar button. Press that 100 times and you're done!

oh yes--insert your page numbers last.

Hope this helps,

jT


----------

